# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF مناقشة :  أسرع بوكس في تفليش  نوكيا

## TIGER_GSM

ATF Turbo Flasher أسرع بوكس نوكيا في العالم
البوكس جديد جدا فى السوق و لكنه من فريق ليس جديد و هوا الفريق المصمم لبوكس الادنفس بالاضافه انه شريك فى بوكس الجاف منذ بدايته لحد الان !
بالاضافه للتحديثات الكتير جدا ...اهم ما يميز البوكس :-
- البوكس يستخدم تقنيه جديده فى الهاردوير و تجعله اسرع من اى بوكس فى السوق 40 مرة
- فلاش التليفونات الجديده بشكل ثابت جدا (E52-6700-E55-X3-X6)
- فلاش تليفونات ليس لها فلاش على اى بوكس مثل ال N900-N800
- اسرع 4 مرات فى فلاش ال DCT-4 من اى بوكس عادى 
- برنامج البوكس سهل جدا و غير معقد 
- كل المميزات الحصريه بالاضافه لكل المميزات الاخرى مثل الربير السوبر دونجل...
- البوكس يباع من غير كابلات و هوا متوافق معا كابلات الجاف 100%
امثله لسرعه الفلاش
فلاش N900 في دقيقه و 27 ثانية
فلاش X3 في 31 ثانية فقط
فلاش 6700C في 37 ثانية
فلاش N85 في دقيقة و 9 ثوان
فلاش N86 في دقيقة و 14 ثانية
فلاش N81 في 49 ثانية
فلاش 5800 في دقيقة واحدة
فلاش E66 في دقيقة و 14 ثانية  ATF Turbo Flasher

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## KhalIman

السلام عليكم، أخي الكريم هده المعلومة اسرع 4 مرات فى فلاش ال DCT-4 من اى بوكس عادى
ليست صحيحة أرجو التأكد قبل النشر، على فكرة أفضل UFS في dct4 على أي بوكس آخر،

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم، أخي الكريم هده المعلومة اسرع 4 مرات فى فلاش ال DCT-4 من اى بوكس عادى
> ليست صحيحة أرجو التأكد قبل النشر، على فكرة أفضل UFS في dct4 على أي بوكس آخر،

 الموضوع للمناقشة اخي   مناقشة أسرع بوكس في تفليش  نوكيا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم، أخي الكريم هده المعلومة اسرع 4 مرات فى فلاش ال DCT-4 من اى بوكس عادى
> ليست صحيحة أرجو التأكد قبل النشر، على فكرة أفضل UFS في dct4 على أي بوكس آخر،

 مطلوب كل عضو وضع وجهة نضرته في أحد بوكسات ومميزات لتي يراها  فيه

----------


## big_gsm

*اخي تقريبا في سرعة يوجد best و mt box حتى ماتت هي سريعة جدا في نوكيا جديدة و قديمة 
سوف اضع لوجو تفليش هاتف على بوكسات 4  atf + mt box + hwk + best ونرى فرق في سرعة*

----------

